
Asynchronous Ratcheting Tree: Group Messaging with Strong Security Guarantees - setra
https://github.com/facebookresearch/asynchronousratchetingtree
======
jchrisa
The paper makes the Diffie-Hellman tree they use pretty easy to grok:
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/666.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/666.pdf)

------
kiwidrew
For those interested in ART, there is an IETF working group attempting to
standardise it as the "Messaging Layer Security" protocol. Their website [1]
has a draft protocol document [2] which explains the ART scheme from a
concrete engineering perspective, which I find easier to follow than the
original ART paper.

[1]: [https://mlswg.github.io/](https://mlswg.github.io/)

[2]: [https://github.com/mlswg/mls-protocol/blob/master/draft-
ietf...](https://github.com/mlswg/mls-protocol/blob/master/draft-ietf-mls-
protocol.md)

~~~
saurik
[https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/mls/vskNqxGlJCKql0UsDK...](https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/mls/vskNqxGlJCKql0UsDK8ZpprcEj0)

> At the interim last week, there was agreement to remove the discussion of
> ART from the protocol draft and focus on TreeKEM.

